# Tool announce new album, Fear Inoculum, coming August 30



## rifft (Jul 29, 2019)

Looks like it's actually happening! They're also bring their old albums to streaming platforms this Friday.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Jul 29, 2019)

16 to 30-ish year old me is really excited about this.

Unfortunately, 40 year old me is a little jaded and has moved on.


----------



## coreysMonster (Jul 29, 2019)

Luckily I'm still 30. FINALLY!

Get hype


----------



## Avitus (Jul 29, 2019)

So stoked. I wish we could call in to work that day for it.


----------



## Bdtunn (Jul 29, 2019)

I’m happy they are finally going to stream the albums! And the new one too


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 29, 2019)

Welp, guess I may have to eat my words about the album not actually coming.......... is what I'm hoping to say on August 30th whilst listening to the album.


----------



## BenjaminW (Jul 30, 2019)

Meanwhile, we continue to wait for System of a Down to follow up with a new album.


----------



## c7spheres (Jul 30, 2019)

Why is streaming a big deal with albums? Doesn't everyone already have them or can get tehm for free? Just kidding.


----------



## chopeth (Jul 30, 2019)

the Necrophagist one is round the corner


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 30, 2019)

^And part 2 of Wintersun's Time.



c7spheres said:


> Why is streaming a big deal with albums? Doesn't everyone already have them or can get tehm for free? Just kidding.



Most people don't own a CD player anymore with phones and iPads being their main way of listening to music. Even laptops, desktops and cars don't come with them anymore. People tend to like the ease of use of streaming and of course most people don't want to go to iTunes anymore and pay for an album the same price as a month of streaming.


----------



## oompa (Jul 30, 2019)

Just watched JRE and he just said it. I'm super curious and pretty excited.


----------



## Pietjepieter (Jul 30, 2019)

I will sure buy it and lissen to it... However to say i am excited nope... to long ago, to many nice other bands


----------



## Avedas (Jul 30, 2019)

Good.

Unless Tool was like your favorite band in the world or something I don't see any reason to be salty about them. It's fun to rediscover an old band after not listening to them for years. Tool just does that for you deliberately.


----------



## fps (Jul 30, 2019)

I wonder if they will bother with a single and video. After such a long wait, it might be in keeping with their mystery simply to release the album on the day.


----------



## brector (Jul 30, 2019)

fps said:


> I wonder if they will bother with a single and video. After such a long wait, it might be in keeping with their mystery simply to release the album on the day.


Their IG account said "Lead Track info TBA"


----------



## Nonapod (Jul 30, 2019)

Maynard complaining about how everything is "done by committee" in Tool and how "There's a dynamic of, 'I want this and I've always gotten my way and that's why we're successful, because I don't compromise.'" seems to perhaps be directed at someone specific. I'm not saying that someone is named Adam Jones... but it's Adam Jones.


----------



## coreysMonster (Jul 30, 2019)

Nonapod said:


> Maynard complaining about how everything is "done by committee" in Tool and how "There's a dynamic of, 'I want this and I've always gotten my way and that's why we're successful, because I don't compromise.'" seems to perhaps be directed at someone specific. I'm not saying that someone is named Adam Jones... but it's Adam Jones.


I remember many years ago reading about them joking about how Maynard's "the lazy one" and Adam's the "slave driver", so yeah.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 30, 2019)

Finally. This means that Tool fans will finally realize what a joke this band is and they can return to their normal lives now that the dream is over.


----------



## Soya (Jul 30, 2019)

Yeah yeah, August 30 of what year?


----------



## jwade (Jul 30, 2019)

Christ you people are so whiny. Such negative bs all the time. 

Decent band releasing a new album? Cool, stoked to check it out.


----------



## fps (Jul 30, 2019)

ArtDecade said:


> Finally. This means that Tool fans will finally realize what a joke this band is and they can return to their normal lives now that the dream is over.



What a whiny, baseless, needless comment.


----------



## coreysMonster (Jul 30, 2019)

jwade said:


> Christ you people are so whiny. Such negative bs all the time.
> 
> Decent band releasing a new album? Cool, stoked to check it out.


That's because some things are popular and people don't realize that they don't like those things as much as they actually should, which is exactly as much as I do.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jul 30, 2019)

fps said:


> What a whiny, baseless, needless comment.


Ah c'mon man, he's like the resident shitposter. He never has anything of actual value to add, but sometimes its funny.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 30, 2019)

Soya said:


> Yeah yeah, August 30 of what year?



.... Oh son of a....


----------



## fps (Jul 30, 2019)

Soya said:


> Yeah yeah, August 30 of what year?



They've just bumped it back two days.

To August 32nd.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Jul 30, 2019)

That is really awesome for the Tool fans. I'm just not into them anymore. Used to LOVE Undertow, Opiate and Aenima but after they "matured" I just couldn't jive anymore.

I will check it out for sure but not expecting much.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Jul 30, 2019)

Almost forgot.

Christ you people are so whiny. Such negative bs all the time.

Decent band releasing a new album? Cool, stoked to check it out.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 30, 2019)

GunpointMetal said:


> Ah c'mon man, he's like the resident shitposter. He never has anything of actual value to add, but sometimes its funny.



You get me!


----------



## c7spheres (Jul 30, 2019)

I'm excited to hear it. I just hope it isn't Lateralus B sides vol.2. 10,000 days was like Lateralus B sides and the 2 new live songs that were put up a while ago sounded kinda like that. I hope I like it, but I'm sure if I don't and mention that opinion it will be due to my own ineptitude and lack of deep universal spiritual connection, because they are such great ones that command nothing but the highest levels of praise and to be bowed too, of course, as they talk about anal fisting and other perverted sexual fetishes, cause I'm the one with the problem. The use of metaphors and imagery doesn't make you a genius. Sorry, that's how it was a little bit when I gave my opinion on 10,000 days back then. I like Tool's music for the most part though, I just think people take them way to seriously sometimes. They don't have anything to teach or show me spiritually other than a reminder of what not to be like.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Jul 30, 2019)

jwade said:


> Christ you people are so whiny. Such negative bs all the time.
> 
> Decent band releasing a new album? Cool, stoked to check it out.



On one hand, you’re right. On the other, it’s gonna be really tough to listen to this without thinking “13 years... seriously?”


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Jul 30, 2019)

On the most basic of levels everything except for Undertow is lost upon me... their later material seems very contrived and I just don't get into the songs like I do "Bottom" or "Sober". Also Maynard seems kind of insufferable sometimes in interviews, not to mention the lingering feeling that the band's entire existence is some type of fifth-dimensional in-joke that I don't quite understand because I'm not some depraved antisocial genius-level cynic.

I am, however, excited that Undertow will now be on Spotify.

Also, the above is my opinion and you don't have to agree because you can have your own and that's what makes America great.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 30, 2019)

ArtDecade said:


> You get me!


----------



## prlgmnr (Jul 31, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> as they talk about anal fisting and other perverted sexual fetishes



Maybe anal fisting was considered perverted twenty odd years ago when they were starting out but nowadays it's basically first base.


----------



## c7spheres (Jul 31, 2019)

prlgmnr said:


> Maybe anal fisting was considered perverted twenty odd years ago when they were starting out but nowadays it's basically first base.


 I guess I'm just old fashioned that way.


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 31, 2019)

It's not like 13 years is unprecedented as a wait time for an album. 

Gorguts took 12 years between 'From Wisdom to Hate' and 'Colored Sands'. Cynic took 15 years between 'Focus' and 'Traced in Air'. Carcass took 18 years between 'Swansong' and 'Surgical Steel'.

Bottom line is, all those comeback albums slayed and I fully expect this Tool one will too. They're a quality band with no one able to imitate their specific sound. Hopefully it won't feel re-hashed, but given how talented the individual members are - I'm confident this will be one of the albums of the year.


----------



## fps (Jul 31, 2019)

Mo Jiggity said:


> On the most basic of levels everything except for Undertow is lost upon me... their later material seems very contrived and I just don't get into the songs like I do "Bottom" or "Sober". Also Maynard seems kind of insufferable sometimes in interviews, not to mention the lingering feeling that the band's entire existence is some type of fifth-dimensional in-joke that I don't quite understand because I'm not some depraved antisocial genius-level cynic.
> 
> I am, however, excited that Undertow will now be on Spotify.
> 
> Also, the above is my opinion and you don't have to agree because you can have your own and that's what makes America great.



We're not all in America man!

I wish Undertow had a slightly more lively production. I find it a tricky record after the first three tracks, with the exception of 4 degrees which is a peach.


----------



## fps (Jul 31, 2019)

Sammy J said:


> It's not like 13 years is unprecedented as a wait time for an album.
> 
> Gorguts took 12 years between 'From Wisdom to Hate' and 'Colored Sands'. Cynic took 15 years between 'Focus' and 'Traced in Air'. Carcass took 18 years between 'Swansong' and 'Surgical Steel'.
> 
> Bottom line is, all those comeback albums slayed and I fully expect this Tool one will too. They're a quality band with no one able to imitate their specific sound. Hopefully it won't feel re-hashed, but given how talented the individual members are - I'm confident this will be one of the albums of the year.



I hope even if it's a bit rehashed that it sounds gorgeous. I was actually a touch disappointed with the more organic 10,000 Days production with MJK's vocals lower in the mix, compared with the powerful separated sounds of Aenima and the overwhelming mingling of everything on Lateralus. On reflection, this is probably because the album was a lot patchier.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 31, 2019)

fps said:


> We're not all in America man!


Assuming everyone is in America/likes America is what makes America great.

Again.


----------



## coreysMonster (Jul 31, 2019)

BlackMastodon said:


> Assuming everyone is in America/likes America is what makes America great.
> 
> Again.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jul 31, 2019)

Fuck the haters! 

I'm very much looking forward to this! Especially after seeing Tool live at Copenhell festival here in Denmark! 
I never thought I would get to see those guys live, so that concert was something very special to me 

Hoping for some sweet preorders! Day 1 buy for me


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Jul 31, 2019)

fps said:


> We're not all in America man!
> 
> I wish Undertow had a slightly more lively production. I find it a tricky record after the first three tracks, with the exception of 4 degrees which is a peach.



It was just a cheeky turn of phrase akin to "this is why we can't have nice things", "...and that's how I met your mother", etc. etc. I am keenly aware that not everybody lives in America and have actually lived abroad myself. I don't mean to patronize you with a dry reply; I just want to set the record straight before somebody decides to take it the wrong way and flame me.

I am with you on Undertow but having cut my teeth on lots of 70s prog and hard rock I'm pretty used to flat-sounding production. There's a guy on YouTube by the name of Metalmucil that actually remastered Undertow and did a very tasteful job with it but it seems as though it's been removed. Damn shame.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 31, 2019)

BlackMastodon said:


> Assuming everyone is in America/likes America is what makes America great.
> 
> Again.



But I wonder: what would Brian Boitano do????


----------



## toolsound (Jul 31, 2019)

I created my username in high school when I was a huge, huge fan of the band. I'm not quite the raving fan I used to be but I'll probably always consider them to be my favorite band. I'm not going crazy for the next album yet, but I'm interested and hopeful that it'll be a good one.

People gripe about the amount of time it took for this album, but I think it's worth noting that Maynard has been working hard during the downtime: Building up his businesses in Arizona, releasing new music with APC + Puscifer, and touring with Tool occasionally. I was very happy with the last APC album.


----------



## The Mirror (Aug 1, 2019)

Did somehow half of this sub forget that they couldn't release the album until 2015 because of the lawsuit and the illness-situation one of them had to deal with?

Sure that's still 4 years ago, but a 4-5 year gap between records is the absolute norm with tool since Aenima.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 1, 2019)

toolsound said:


> I created my username in high school when I was a huge, huge fan of the band. I'm not quite the raving fan I used to be but I'll probably always consider them to be my favorite band. I'm not going crazy for the next album yet, but I'm interested and hopeful that it'll be a good one.
> 
> People gripe about the amount of time it took for this album, but I think it's worth noting that Maynard has been working hard during the downtime: Building up his businesses in Arizona, releasing new music with APC + Puscifer, and touring with Tool occasionally. I was very happy with the last APC album.


Exact situation I'm in, and same opinion.


The Mirror said:


> Did somehow half of this sub forget that they couldn't release the album until 2015 because of the lawsuit and the illness-situation one of them had to deal with?
> 
> Sure that's still 4 years ago, but a 4-5 year gap between records is the absolute norm with tool since Aenima.


I don't remember this. What was the lawsuit and illness?


----------



## jwade (Aug 1, 2019)

Yeah, honestly the time between releases means verrrrrrrry little to me. If I’m a fan of a band, I’m not some impatient child about shit. When they decide to release something, I go buy it because they’re good at what they do. I grew up without having constant access to music news and all sorts of bs, so when an album came out, it was a surprise. You would walk into a record shop and there would randomly be a new album by a band you loved, and you’d freak out because you had no expectations whatsoever. It was nice.


----------



## brector (Aug 1, 2019)

BlackMastodon said:


> I don't remember this. What was the lawsuit and illness?



For the lawsuit: https://consequenceofsound.net/2015...ear-lawsuit-ramps-up-production-of-new-album/


----------



## Nonapod (Aug 1, 2019)

To everyone doubting that a 13 year long baking time doesn't mean an album's any good, it took Axl about as long to release "Chinese Democracy" and as we all know it was well worth it since it's clearly the GREATEST ALBUM OF ALL TIME!!!... right?


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 1, 2019)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> But I wonder: what would Brian Boitano do????



Probably kick an ass or two.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 1, 2019)

Chris Bowsman said:


> Probably kick an ass or two.


Dammit, beat me to it...


----------



## StrmRidr (Aug 2, 2019)

Their music is finally on Spotify as of today. I'm more excited about this than the new album.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 7, 2019)

Yep it's Tool alright.


----------



## Vyn (Aug 7, 2019)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Yep it's Tool alright.




Ten minutes of my life I'll never get back. Tried to give it a go, went in with an open mind and just came out disappointed.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 7, 2019)

Sounds good but I'll wait until the full album is out to listen to it again and hear it in context with every song.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 7, 2019)

Well, guess I gotta eat a shoe now...


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 7, 2019)

Preordered this morning. Was hoping for a nice gatefold vinyl, but this will be interesting at least. 



> The album will be available digitally, and in a special Limited Edition physical package that includes a CD in a tri-fold Soft Pack Video Brochure featuring a 4" HD rechargeable screen with exclusive video footage, a USB charging cable, a 2 watt speaker and a 36 page insert book and MP3 download card.


----------



## brector (Aug 7, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> Preordered this morning. Was hoping for a nice gatefold vinyl, but this will be interesting at least.


I am not sure what to think about this. Plus it is $45


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 7, 2019)

brector said:


> I am not sure what to think about this. Plus it is $45



Yeah, I wasn't sure about $45 for a CD. The LCD screen/speaker thing is weird, but the artwork booklet is really what I want. I love album art.

Sidenote: It occurred to me that CD was still the dominant medium when 10,000 Days was released.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Aug 7, 2019)

This song bored me to tears. 

Very bummed is an understatement.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 7, 2019)

Vyn said:


> Ten minutes of my life I'll never get back. Tried to give it a go, went in with an open mind and just came out disappointed.



Is the word you're looking for "anticlimactic"? 

With 100% sincerity, I'm happy for the people who are really excited about this. They will not be disappointed. For anyone who is blah, it is not going to change their mind.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Aug 7, 2019)

I knew what I was getting before I even started the video, so I can't say I'm disappointed. Definitely even more apathetic to the release than I already was. AEnima and Lateralus will always have a place in my heart because of when I started listening to them, but I'm not interesting in hearing a band keep repeating themselves. I hope it makes everyone whose been waiting patiently happy, and I'll probably still give the whole thing a spin (when it hits streaming in 2029), but no boner for me, lol.


----------



## KailM (Aug 7, 2019)

It's okay. Not spectacular, but not terrible either. I've probably just moved on from their sound. Definitely interested in hearing the whole album.


----------



## prlgmnr (Aug 7, 2019)

maybe fear of tedium would have been more motivating


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 7, 2019)

It sure has that nice and clear production. Guitars sounded huge. Bass was cool with that slap back delay thing. Drums were kinda ok, Lateralus sound. But could have used more snap in the snare. 

But it sounds like the same old Drop D riffs.


----------



## brector (Aug 7, 2019)

Chris Bowsman said:


> Is the word you're looking for "anticlimactic"?
> 
> With 100% sincerity, I'm happy for the people who are really excited about this. They will not be disappointed. For anyone who is blah, it is not going to change their mind.


I was excited, now I am not


----------



## kisielk (Aug 7, 2019)

I was a fairly big Tool fan around the time Lateralus was released, 10,000 days was kind of meh. Just kind of busy without really covering any new ground. This new song sounds pretty much like more of the same. If they'd released this in 2003 it would have been awesome but I think I've just moved on now.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Aug 7, 2019)

I'm unimpressed with the title track but still really excited for the album. The two songs they played live were incredible. 
Even still, it wasn't _bad_- it just wasn't the style of Tool that I'm personally partial too. I still liked it.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 7, 2019)

It's almost impressive for a band to go all of this time between albums and somehow manage to _not_ absorb or incorporate a single new idea/sound/texture along the way.


----------



## kisielk (Aug 7, 2019)

Hah yeah, when it was building I was basically doing a mental checklist of Tool sounds. "Phaser + panned guitars? check. Drone synth? check. Punchy bass? yep. Tabla? uh huh. Busy tom patterns? yep. Drop-D riffs? got it" etc. I'm still going to listen to the rest of the album and probably enjoy it some what, but this first track really felt like a cliché. Maybe there will be some surprises.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 7, 2019)

Listened to the track. It was fine. Not mind blowing and not terrible, though I felt like some of the riffing had been done in prior Tool songs. Almost seemed like they mailed it in, yet they apparently have been obsessing over the album?

Oh well. It's great that they've at least gotten the album done and will be releasing it. The weight of expectations sometimes is just silly. Hope they can get back to enjoying being Tool and maybe that will lead to better things.


----------



## Nonapod (Aug 7, 2019)

A Tool song that sounds like a Tool song. There are certainly far worse things. I'd still take a predictable Tool song over perhaps 98% of the stuff that's released in 2019.

I've been listening to Tool since 1993, being the ancient creature that I am. I remember buying Undertow not because of "Sober" (which I thought was just an OK tune with an awesome video) but because I heard the song "Intolerance" blaring out of the dorm room across the hall from mine during my freshman year of college. I pretty much instantly fell in love with Maynard's sceamed "YOU LIE! CHEAT! STEAL!" refrain and pretty much went out and bought the CD the next day (and befriended the dude across the hall from me). 

I loved Opiate, Undertow, and Aenima. They really felt sonically special back in the mid 90s. I merely liked Lateralus and 10,000 days. By the early 2000's, there were loads of bands who had adopted a ton of... Tool-isms... for lack of a better descriptor... into their music. You could hear their influence in everything from Chevelle to Karnivool. Even some of Opeth's stuff had certain Toolish overtones at times. Tool themselves didn't feel quite as special anymore. Their sound hadn't changed, but the world changed around them, even because of them.

I still like them though. And I will still listen to the new album, and if I like what I hear I'll buy the disc. As with all things.


----------



## fps (Aug 7, 2019)

Nonapod said:


> I've been listening to Tool since 1993, being the ancient creature that I am. I remember buying Undertow not because of "Sober" (which I thought was just an OK tune with an awesome video) but because I heard the song "Intolerance" blaring out of the dorm room across the hall from mine during my freshman year of college. I pretty much instantly fell in love with Maynard's sceamed "YOU LIE! CHEAT! STEAL!" refrain and pretty much went out and bought the CD the next day (and befriended the dude across the hall from me).



Intolerance is a brilliant song. The first three tracks of Undertow are so fantastic.


----------



## Nonapod (Aug 7, 2019)

fps said:


> Intolerance is a brilliant song.



I totally agree obviously.

Here's a funny aside about that song for me: Because in certain parts of the song Maynard's vocals make it difficult to clearly discern the lyrics, for the longest time I thought the part midway through where he sings "You are not innocent" I thought he was saying "You are those little sins", which I think sounds cooler anyway.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 7, 2019)

While we are all waxing Tool nostaglia anyway... 

I remember I was in Hong Kong summer of 2002. I was in HMV one night and I was choosing between Nine Inch Nails All That Could Have Been and Tool's Salival. I was holding both boxes and just looking at them. Then suddenly a voice came from behind the shelf. "You should get that Black box." Some tall white dude was behind me. It was freakin' Danny Carey!!! In fckin Hong Kong of all places! 

You bet I for sure got Salival.


----------



## c7spheres (Aug 7, 2019)

- I really liked the intro. The rest sounds like the Tool formula of Lateralus and 10,000 Days. I like how it has some heavy guitars but they don't come off that way. I know that live it would probably be a totally different vibe for this song. Probably much heavier. 
- I find the song good, but a bit underwhelming. So far it seems like what I wasn't wanting, which is Lateralus b-sides pt.2. Which isn't terrible but I look forward to hearing the rest of the album in context. It's to early still. The rest of the album could be the best stuff they ever made for all I know. 
-This version is nice and mellow for those rainy days I want to chill out and contemplate my $45 coffee, or I can buy a $100 deluxe latte and get an extra 10 min of music along with my LCD screen, crap speakers that won't properly represent the music they're playing, charging cord and rechargeable battery that will probably fail to charge after a few years. 
- Gotta hand it to marketing. They are gonna cash in on this. They've become the cliche that is all current consumer products. Everything comes with an lcd screen and rechargeable battery. Refrigerators, the front door of your house etc. It's not being advertised that way or as an obvious cliche, so they will use everyone as a tool to get the money, then after it's pointed out after time goes by how cliche it was, people will say they meant it that way as an artistic statement or something. Like they're geniuses. Play the game Tool, play the game. Good job.


----------



## failsafe (Aug 7, 2019)

I used to like Tool before every song was a meditation track.


----------



## coreysMonster (Aug 7, 2019)

I like the single and I'm hyped for the album. Just hearing Maynard's voice over Tool (and not Puscifer or APC) again already "meets expectations" for me.


----------



## coreysMonster (Aug 7, 2019)

EDIT: Double posted by accident.


----------



## Paul McAleer (Aug 7, 2019)

Sounds like Tool 

Do you guys not want Tool to sound like Tool?


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 7, 2019)

Paul McAleer said:


> Sounds like Tool
> 
> Do you guys not want Tool to sound like Tool?



There’s development on the first few albums, spaced like 6 or 7 years apart total. This sounds just like the one from 13 years ago.


----------



## Vyn (Aug 7, 2019)

Chris Bowsman said:


> Is the word you're looking for "anticlimactic"?
> 
> With 100% sincerity, I'm happy for the people who are really excited about this. They will not be disappointed. For anyone who is blah, it is not going to change their mind.



Anticlimactic is the right word. It just didn’t go anywhere.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 8, 2019)

It's a Tool-ass Tool song. I'm cool with it.

I think I just realized, having not listened to Tool regularly in a VERY long time outside of the occasional track here and there after being borderline obsessed with them for years, that I feel Aenima was their peak. It was the perfect blend of the aggressive of Undertow, and the proginess of Lateralus. 10,000 Days I honestly don't go back to much.

Also, I honestly kind of like how Lateralus is meditative. Although in hindsight it makes me wish Ticks and Leeches was on a different album. Kinda breaks up the meditative nature abruptly then just disappears again...


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Aug 8, 2019)

From not being a die hard tool fan and someone who hasn't actively listened to them recently, I really really liked this new song! Definately appreciate them more now then 13 years ago too


----------



## cardinal (Aug 8, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> It's a Tool-ass Tool song. I'm cool with it.
> 
> I think I just realized, having not listened to Tool regularly in a VERY long time outside of the occasional track here and there after being borderline obsessed with them for years, that I feel Aenima was their peak. It was the perfect blend of the aggressive of Undertow, and the proginess of Lateralus. 10,000 Days I honestly don't go back to much.
> 
> Also, I honestly kind of like how Lateralus is meditative. Although in hindsight it makes me wish Ticks and Leeches was on a different album. Kinda breaks up the meditative nature abruptly then just disappears again...



I like Tool, but most of their albums are hit and miss for me, and a lot of it I find actively annoying. Opiate and Undertow are pretty good all the way through. I love some of the songs on Aenima, but there's a few strange filler tracks and the two minute intro to Eulogy always annoyed me. Lateralus and 10,000 was more of that: some great songs (The Grudge, The Pot) mixed in with some meh mixed in with what I consider filler stuff of what might as well be monks chanting. For example, Ticks and Leeches has break in there that seems like at least 90 seconds of pretty much nothing happening. WTF? I just don't understand what their artistic vision is with this stuff; it's not for me, at least.


----------



## fps (Aug 8, 2019)

cardinal said:


> I like Tool, but most of their albums are hit and miss for me, and a lot of it I find actively annoying. Opiate and Undertow are pretty good all the way through. I love some of the songs on Aenima, but there's a few strange filler tracks and the two minute intro to Eulogy always annoyed me. Lateralus and 10,000 was more of that: some great songs (The Grudge, The Pot) mixed in with some meh mixed in with what I consider filler stuff of what might as well be monks chanting. For example, Ticks and Leeches has break in there that seems like at least 90 seconds of pretty much nothing happening. WTF? I just don't understand what their artistic vision is with this stuff; it's not for me, at least.



I love that break in Ticks and Leeches


----------



## cardinal (Aug 8, 2019)

fps said:


> I love that break in Ticks and Leeches



Well then! So I just don't get it, but it's cool to see that people do dig it. We all like different stuff.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 8, 2019)

Lateralus was their heaviest though. The bass tone on that one is just crisp and sat well on the mix.


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 8, 2019)

I swear the same drum beats were used on "Reflection", and part of the vocal melodies around 7 something were from Puscifers "Grand Canyon" .


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 8, 2019)

I kind of think it would have been better to _not _release any singles. After all this time, it was bound to be underwhelming for a lot of people. They are definitely more of an "album band" anyway (yes, I'm aware they have had hit singles in the past).

That said, I've listened to the single 5 or 6 times now. I really like it. Sounds like it could easily have been on Lateralus, which is my favorite Tool album and the only one I still listen to with any regularity.


----------



## Doug N (Aug 8, 2019)

Correct


RustInPeace said:


> I swear the same drum beats were used on "Reflection", and part of the vocal melodies around 7 something were from Puscifers "Grand Canyon" .


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Aug 8, 2019)

RustInPeace said:


> I swear the same drum beats were used on "Reflection", and part of the vocal melodies around 7 something were from Puscifers "Grand Canyon" .



Thought I was tripping balls when I heard the grand canyon vocal melodies. GC is such a better song than this.


----------



## Kidneythief (Aug 9, 2019)

I'm afraid, that the following will happen: everyone has high hopes and expectations, because we have been "waiting" for over a decade to hear new music from Tool. Now that it finally happens, it is Tool as Tool can get, but nothing new mind blowing.

Despite this, the song delivers what I wanted. Awesome spacey bass riffs (Justin <3), cool tight drumming, weird guitars, and Maynard singing.


----------



## Evil Chuck (Aug 9, 2019)

I enjoy their music, but I won't lie, I was a little disappointed when I heard they were releasing their albums on streaming services. I know streaming music is the hip way to listen to music nowadays, but my personal opinion of it is largely negative. I mean it's fine for Drake and Katie whatever her name is, but the curmudgeon in me kind of wishes it didn't exist at all.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 9, 2019)

^There's nothing inherently wrong with making music available. That said, going on a streaming platform might seem like the artist is "buying in" to a system that pays musicians crap for the sake of exposure. Maybe the decision is based on being heard versus not being heard- or knowing that their music going to be illegally downloaded or put up on Youtube without their consent anyway.


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 9, 2019)

Sounded like a kid at GC playing an endless synth patch while another kid riffs in drop-D. Where is the song?


----------



## fps (Aug 9, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> I kind of think it would have been better to _not _release any singles. After all this time, it was bound to be underwhelming for a lot of people. They are definitely more of an "album band" anyway (yes, I'm aware they have had hit singles in the past).
> 
> That said, I've listened to the single 5 or 6 times now. I really like it. Sounds like it could easily have been on Lateralus, which is my favorite Tool album and the only one I still listen to with any regularity.



I cannot believe the people whose thought process is to type something about a new track when they've heard it once/ when it's still playing for the first time. Babyish. I'm not listening til the whole album comes out and will give it at least 5 spins before posting an opinion.


----------



## prlgmnr (Aug 9, 2019)

fps said:


> I cannot believe the people whose thought process is to type something about a new track when they've heard it once/ when it's still playing for the first time. Babyish. I'm not listening til the whole album comes out and will give it at least 5 spins before posting an opinion.


I'm going to buy it on vinyl and bury it in the garden and not listen to it until Saturn has revolved around the sun 13 times and then I won't even allow myself to form an opinion about it until I've listened to it 15 times, backwards.
It's the only adult way to be.


----------



## Kaura (Aug 9, 2019)

I don't know about the song but I'm really digging the production. Sounds really fresh compared to all the super produced djent bands. Which I love of course, but you kinda get used to it at a certain point that it gets kinda dull.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Aug 9, 2019)

Oh man, Tool has difficult fan base..

About the new single: it sounds like Tool, I dig the atmosphere. But I think that Descending and Invincible are better material for singles.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 9, 2019)

fps said:


> I cannot believe the people whose thought process is to type something about a new track when they've heard it once/ when it's still playing for the first time. Babyish. I'm not listening til the whole album comes out and will give it at least 5 spins before posting an opinion.



I listened to the entire song prior to voicing my opinion. Just tried to give it a second listen, bailed around 5 minutes in. 

This isn't the first time Tool have opened a song with a simple, incredibly repetitious bit. The problem is it never moves beyond that, and when you think its going to, it doesn't. 

Someone mentioned "Eulogy." Imagine if every musical line in the song was very slight variations of the behind-the-bridge clangy noises. Then every time it felt like the song was going to build to something, it went back to the clangy noise. For 10 minutes.

Maybe I'm babyish, but it definitely doesn't take close to an hour (5 listens to this) to recognize pretentious bullshit.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Aug 9, 2019)

I think that overthinking and overanalyzing is bad. Some of you are doing just that.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Aug 9, 2019)

I agree with everyone wanting to hear this whole thing through a few times before giving an overall opinion. But FWIW, the single is good. I am trying not to have any expectations for this record, except that there be one serious banger like 46&2, Jambi, The Pot, or Stinkfist. 

One thing I do NOT like so much is the overly fat guitar tone. It might be YouTube's compression, but it instantly bothered me.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 9, 2019)

ChugThisBoy said:


> I think that *overthinking and overanalyzing* is bad. Some of you are doing just that.


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 9, 2019)

fps said:


> I cannot believe the people whose thought process is to type something about a new track when they've heard it once/ when it's still playing for the first time. Babyish. I'm not listening til the whole album comes out and will give it at least 5 spins before posting an opinion.



Show me on the doll where Maynard touched you. #StockholmSyndrome


----------



## lurè (Aug 9, 2019)

Watch Tool sinking under the weight of the hype.

Track was boredom fest for me.


----------



## coreysMonster (Aug 9, 2019)

If anybody was expecting anything more than a continuation of Lateralus + 10k days then I dunno what they've been smoking for the past 13 years but it really wasn't good for them.

I bet if The Patient was the single released this year everybody would be the same thing, oh it has this quiet 2 minute interlude with one single riff and then it's another 20 minutes of the same riff over and over again with minor variations and the only notes are D, F and G, Maynard just wailing saying some nonsense about a "path", what a snooze-fest. This track is absolutely par for the course of the past two albums.


----------



## CTID (Aug 9, 2019)

tool's never been my thing but if this pleases the fanboys more power to them. i dont expect that anything would ever live up to 13 years of expectations tho, hope its not a disappointment


----------



## Bdtunn (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Musiscience (Aug 10, 2019)

Listened to it a few times before posting an opinion. There are some familiar elements at play here, for sure, but it’s a good thing as it’s their signature sound. The drums are absolutely killing it. I hear something new every single listen. 

Welcome back, TOOL.


----------



## akinari (Aug 10, 2019)

This thread is a perfect example of what bands picture in their heads when they think of their music being discussed on the internet.


----------



## LordCashew (Aug 10, 2019)

prlgmnr said:


> I'm going to buy it on vinyl and bury it in the garden and not listen to it until Saturn has revolved around the sun 13 times and then I won't even allow myself to form an opinion about it until I've listened to it 15 times, backwards.
> It's the only adult way to be.



Dude don't forget to try out different track orders created through application of the Fibonacci sequence!


----------



## jwade (Aug 10, 2019)

Love it. It sounds like a somewhat restrained version of what they did on Lateralus, plus as others have mentioned, there’s a bit of Puscifer going on. Really excited to hear the album.


----------



## coreysMonster (Aug 11, 2019)

LordIronSpatula said:


> Dude don't forget to try out different track orders created through application of the Fibonacci sequence!


Obligatory


I love Tool but by god, Tool fans are the worst. Also if you haven't seen Kmac (guy in the video) yet, check him out, he's a really funny guy and a great guitarist and singer.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Aug 12, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


>


----------



## Adieu (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm confused, so much discussion and not a youtube embed in sight?

Do we have to pay them $45 to find out what the big deal is(n't)????

PS nope not doing that


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Aug 12, 2019)

Adieu said:


> I'm confused, so much discussion and not a youtube embed in sight?
> 
> Do we have to pay them $45 to find out what the big deal is(n't)????
> 
> PS nope not doing that



I'm not getting you. What do you mean?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 12, 2019)

All this TOOL buzz lately made me remember how good the first two A Perfect Circle albums.


----------



## fps (Aug 12, 2019)

Lorcan Ward said:


> All this TOOL buzz lately made me remember how good the first two A Perfect Circle albums.



I thought the second one was half a great record tbh - The Package, Weak & Powerless, The Noose, Blue, A Stranger, The Outsider, Pet, the rest being zzzzzzzzz. 

The first is one of my favourite albums of all time. The production is somehow so enveloping and inviting, perhaps I'm just imprinting the gorgeous colours and artwork on to it.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Aug 12, 2019)

fps said:


> I thought the second one was half a great record tbh - The Package, Weak & Powerless, The Noose, Blue, A Stranger, The Outsider, Pet, the rest being zzzzzzzzz.
> 
> The first is one of my favourite albums of all time. The production is somehow so enveloping and inviting, perhaps I'm just imprinting the gorgeous colours and artwork on to it.



This is propably something for another thread tho but was the last record so bad? It does have some fresh stuff within it. And the production is interesting.


----------



## brector (Aug 12, 2019)

ChugThisBoy said:


> I'm not getting you. What do you mean?


The cd is $45


----------



## fps (Aug 12, 2019)

ChugThisBoy said:


> This is propably something for another thread tho but was the last record so bad? It does have some fresh stuff within it. And the production is interesting.



I listened to it a lot. I kinda regret doing that.


----------



## Luafcm (Aug 12, 2019)

I liked tool better when they were a rock band. This song kinda drags on. It just sounds weird to me, except the part where they kinda rip off faith no more @3:15, that part is different sounding at least.


----------



## Petef2007 (Aug 13, 2019)

This, Descending and Invincible are now 3 for 3 in my eyes, love all of them to bits. I hated 10000 days so the more it sounds like Lateralus the more excited I am.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Aug 13, 2019)

brector said:


> The cd is $45



Ah yes, that sucks.


----------



## chipchappy (Aug 13, 2019)

Petef2007 said:


> This, Descending and Invincible are now 3 for 3 in my eyes, love all of them to bits. I hated 10000 days so the more it sounds like Lateralus the more excited I am.



I don't want to sound pedantic, and intend this more from a place of curiosity and learning on my part... but can you elaborate a little bit on specifically what specifically you liked about it? I didn't enjoy it for a lot of the same reasons as others. I'm open to new ideas and would be happy to listen again with a different set of ears... and if there's anywhere to pose that question, this seems like a good place.


----------



## Petef2007 (Aug 13, 2019)

chipchappy said:


> I don't want to sound pedantic, and intend this more from a place of curiosity and learning on my part... but can you elaborate a little bit on specifically what specifically you liked about it? I didn't enjoy it for a lot of the same reasons as others. I'm open to new ideas and would be happy to listen again with a different set of ears... and if there's anywhere to pose that question, this seems like a good place.



The thing about this tune is, in my opinion anyway, if you weren't already a fan of this side of Tool then Fear Inoculum isn't going to convert anyone - if someone asked me to play them a song to get them into Tool, this would be FAR from the first one I'd pick (and would probably go with something off Aenima).

For me, the Tool tunes I love the most are the long ones that gradually build in texture, move towards a climax, and then take the song to it's conclusion after that. Not that I don't love Aenima and Undertow/Opiate, but I personally am of the opinion that Lateralus is one of the finest rock albums in existence, and that was when they started throwing a ton of meditative aspects into the music too. I can listen to Reflection off Lateralus, for example, and just kinda lose myself in the repetitive trance-type beats of it and how it gradually introduces more and more into the main theme, although I can fully understand if someone listened to it for the first time how they'd just think it was 11 minutes of wandering.

I'm not going to go all typical Tool fan and start throwing out the whole "maynard is god, polyrhythmzzz, it's like so transcendental bro" type BS. I just think this tune - and probably this album - is one that's going to reward multiple listens. Personally I started enjoying this one more after about 4 or 5 listens, when I started really being able to grasp the structure of it and know what was coming next. And I love that kind of music - I want an album that demands I sit down and pay attention to it to catch what's going on. Don't get me wrong I adore short sharp blasts of metal, but that isn't what I personally want from Tool.

I love how it starts out quite tribal and restrained, bursts into the chorus, reels itself in again, and then about halfway through goes into a more guitar based series of riffs rather than swells and tablas. Danny is playing his ass off on the drums, and Justin is doing some very nice bass lead parts. The last part of the song after the climax gets me seeing a bunch of imagery - I can picture a video to this with stuff swirling everywhere when Adam does that climbing wah lead at the end. The only bit i'm not a huge fan of is Maynard's little "rap" - the "bless this immunity" bit.

Can I ask, are you a Tool fan, and if so, which is your favorite album by them? There's 2 very distinct Tool sounds, and I know a lot of people who were fans of the earlier stuff are finding this song doesn't quite catch them like the Undertow and Aenima stuff does.


----------



## chipchappy (Aug 13, 2019)

Petef2007 said:


> Can I ask, are you a Tool fan, and if so, which is your favorite album by them? There's 2 very distinct Tool sounds, and I know a lot of people who were fans of the earlier stuff are finding this song doesn't quite catch them like the Undertow and Aenima stuff does.



I was a tool fan. I say 'was' because I don't really actively listen to them anymore, but I was very into them for a period of time. 

Lateralus came out right around when I started listening to them, and I definitely loved that album... but was way more into Undertow overall. That album just had this ever moving pummeling heavy sound that was just consistent enough and just varied enough. So I suppose I'd go with that album. This song, to me, sounds like something that could've been off of Lateralus, but likely would've been a song I'd have skipped. I listened a few times and tried to like it but I just felt impatient through the whole thing. It likely says more about me than the song. I'm stoked they're making music again and that fans like yourself are having that "my favorite band is back and they're killing it" feeling - I love that feeling, too. 

But don't get me wrong - I'm sill going to go back and give it a try with your perspective on it. Can't hurt!


----------



## The Mirror (Aug 14, 2019)

Petef2007 said:


> For me, the Tool tunes I love the most are the long ones that gradually build in texture, move towards a climax, and then take the song to it's conclusion after that.



How can you not love Wings for Marie / 10.000 Days in that case? It's probably the best they ever were if it comes to buildup and payoff. The climax of that song is probably my favourite part Tool ever did.


----------



## brector (Aug 14, 2019)

Here is a "review" from metal injection: https://metalinjection.net/reviews/tool-fear-inoculum-review


----------



## fps (Aug 14, 2019)

chipchappy said:


> I was a tool fan. I say 'was' because I don't really actively listen to them anymore, but I was very into them for a period of time.
> 
> Lateralus came out right around when I started listening to them, and I definitely loved that album... but was way more into Undertow overall. That album just had this ever moving pummeling heavy sound that was just consistent enough and just varied enough. So I suppose I'd go with that album. This song, to me, sounds like something that could've been off of Lateralus, but likely would've been a song I'd have skipped. I listened a few times and tried to like it but I just felt impatient through the whole thing. It likely says more about me than the song. I'm stoked they're making music again and that fans like yourself are having that "my favorite band is back and they're killing it" feeling - I love that feeling, too.
> 
> But don't get me wrong - I'm sill going to go back and give it a try with your perspective on it. Can't hurt!



What you said is really perceptive - "It likely says more about me than the song". Sometimes I listen to something a lot and it leaves me cold, then I leave it and come back, maybe years later, and it clicks and I love it. Right time, right place, right mental space, whatever it may be.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Aug 14, 2019)

fps said:


> What you said is really perceptive - "It likely says more about me than the song". Sometimes I listen to something a lot and it leaves me cold, then I leave it and come back, maybe years later, and it clicks and I love it. Right time, right place, right mental space, whatever it may be.



Yup, you're totally right. Many aspects matter when it comes to liking/not liking music. I'm a perfect example of that. Few years ago I couldn't understand the hype for Faith No More but nowadays I'm fascinated with them and Mike Patton in general.


----------



## fps (Aug 14, 2019)

ChugThisBoy said:


> Yup, you're totally right. Many aspects matter when it comes to liking/not liking music. I'm a perfect example of that. Few years ago I couldn't understand the hype for Faith No More but nowadays I'm fascinated with them and Mike Patton in general.



Mike Patton's a big one for me too! I really loved his EP with Dillinger Escape Plan, like, the moment that came out I was in for it. And an absurd Mr Bungle track played before a Dream Theater show I went to, and we were pretty drunk and near collapsed imitating singing that thing, like all night. But it's only recently I've really started to get what he's about, and have a lot of exploring to do. I know I love Angel Dust though.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 14, 2019)

fps said:


> Mike Patton's a big one for me too! I really loved his EP with Dillinger Escape Plan, like, the moment that came out I was in for it. And an absurd Mr Bungle track played before a Dream Theater show I went to, and we were pretty drunk and near collapsed imitating singing that thing, like all night. But it's only recently I've really started to get what he's about, and have a lot of exploring to do. I know I love Angel Dust though.



Get Mr. Bungle - California posthaste. It's by far their most accessible album, with many songs sticking to one genre for the whole thing (but every track being at least one different genre). The singing styles vary wildly between songs, too, with everything from some kind of Klezmer prog metal to what sounds like wind-up robot toy music. It's wonderful. Some of the fairly "straight-ahead" songs are even pretty legit good (Pink Cigarette, Vanity Fair). I feel like almost everyone could find something to love on that album.

Oh, and this new Tool stuff is kind of boring.


----------



## fps (Aug 14, 2019)

wankerness said:


> Get Mr. Bungle - California posthaste. It's by far their most accessible album, with many songs sticking to one genre for the whole thing (but every track being at least one different genre). The singing styles vary wildly between songs, too, with everything from some kind of Klezmer prog metal to what sounds like wind-up robot toy music. It's wonderful. Some of the fairly "straight-ahead" songs are even pretty legit good (Pink Cigarette, Vanity Fair). I feel like almost everyone could find something to love on that album.
> 
> Oh, and this new Tool stuff is kind of boring.



Yeah I've listened to each of their albums now, I think. Enjoyable, though still hard to get a handle on at times. Good stuff, records where you'll always find something new in there.


----------



## fps (Aug 14, 2019)

wankerness said:


> Oh, and this new Tool stuff is kind of boring.



Down with this sort of thing!


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 14, 2019)

The review is interesting. I disagree that it builds to any sort of climax, but it definitely feels like 15 minutes. 

I’m going to listen to the album, and purposefully did not read the other song breakdowns. However, I’m curious as none of the things they described (riffing our, solos, heavy instrumentation, etc...) are represented in the single.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Aug 14, 2019)

I didn't dig the tune on my first 2-3 listens but conceded that it would probably grow on me. I didn't listen to it for 3 days then after getting baked one night I put it on and had the "Ah ha!" moment where I left my expectations/criticisms at the door and just enjoyed it for what it was. 

I fully expect this album to be a lot calmer than previous efforts, at least in Maynard's vocals. After all, the guy spent the first part of his career ranting and being pissed off, then essentially writing self-help guides to rid yourself of junk-in-the-brain to alleviate all those agitations. To come out with an album 13 years down the road, in his 50's, full of screaming and anger-driven lyrics, it'd be like saying "Never mind all that shit I said back in the day, I still hate everything and everyone." 

Add to the fact that I highly doubt Maynard would be able to carry on all the things he's got in his life if he still had his head cluttered with anger. I knew about the wine business and the side bands, but after watching the Rogan interview I found out he's got his hands in quite a few businesses in Arizona. I'm under the assumption, like Don Henley, he's investing in the town he lives in (except Henley owns the majority of his hometown) and putting his money where his mouth is. 




Luafcm said:


> I liked tool better when they were a rock band. This song kinda drags on. It just sounds weird to me, except the part where they kinda rip off faith no more @3:15, that part is different sounding at least.



Too funny, my fiancee showed me a part in a Puscifer song where he uses that exact same pattern and delivery.


----------



## Petef2007 (Aug 14, 2019)

The Mirror said:


> How can you not love Wings for Marie / 10.000 Days in that case? It's probably the best they ever were if it comes to buildup and payoff. The climax of that song is probably my favourite part Tool ever did.



I don't mind the Wings duo but the standout on 10k for me was Intension. The rest I thought sounded unfinished or throwaway, and the interludes were utterly pointless (although that wouldn't be the first time) - and don't get me started on The Pot, which I personally think should have been left well on the cutting floor.



fps said:


> What you said is really perceptive - "It likely says more about me than the song". Sometimes I listen to something a lot and it leaves me cold, then I leave it and come back, maybe years later, and it clicks and I love it. Right time, right place, right mental space, whatever it may be.



I'd agree fully with this - with the exception of Seventh Son by Iron Maiden, every single one of my all time favorite albums I hated on first listen bar one or two songs, but there was something that made me come back and try again and again - eventually each of them clicked.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 14, 2019)

While on the topic of their meditative side.... Am I the only one that adores the hell out of "Disposition"?


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 14, 2019)

Opeth and Tool fans spend a lot of time defending bands that had a few good albums before going off the rails completely.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 14, 2019)

ArtDecade said:


> Opeth and Tool fans spend a lot of time defending bands that had a few good albums before going off the rails completely.



I honestly have an extremely difficult time getting into anything after Deliverance/Damnation. You would think I'd be into Opeths later did because I love 70s fusion, but nope.


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 14, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> I honestly have an extremely difficult time getting into anything after Deliverance/Damnation. You would think I'd be into Opeths later did because I love 70s fusion, but nope.



I dig fusion, too. The problem is that Opeth digs it but can't make it interesting.


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 14, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> While on the topic of their meditative side.... Am I the only one that adores the hell out of "Disposition"?


I certainly do. I love that song muchly


----------



## LordCashew (Aug 14, 2019)

brector said:


> Here is a "review" from metal injection: https://metalinjection.net/reviews/tool-fear-inoculum-review



I found it interesting that the reviewer Frank claimed that he was from back in '92, from the first EP, but then did not think that Tool is selling out, laying down, or sucking up to the man.

I still can't help but wonder if he might have a dope Beastie tee somewhere in his closet...


----------



## coreysMonster (Aug 15, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> While on the topic of their meditative side.... Am I the only one that adores the hell out of "Disposition"?


Love that song. I wish there was a 20 minute extended version with quiet rain sounds.


----------



## fps (Aug 16, 2019)

ArtDecade said:


> I dig fusion, too. The problem is that Opeth digs it but can't make it interesting.



Signing up two metulz players at the exact moment he wanted to move away from metulz sure was a weird move. Lopez would have made it work better for sure. 

Back on Tool, they're everywhere, and I'm living for it. So, so hyped. There's a reason my Carvin is a greenish silverburst, and there's a reason I own a VH4. I now love these things and have got my own tone from them, but Adam Jones' guitar playing and sound is a massive, massive influence on me. More than that it's just a pleasure to listen to, can't wait to hear his new tones and work.


----------



## fps (Aug 16, 2019)

coreysMonster said:


> Love that song. I wish there was a 20 minute extended version with quiet rain sounds.



As a calming, reflective, meditative segue, it can only be surpassed by Die Eier Von Satan.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Aug 16, 2019)

fps said:


> As a calming, reflective, meditative segue, it can only be surpassed by Die Eier Von Satan.



Yeah, there's nothing more meditative than a dessert recipe spoken by Maynard in German language


----------



## Doug N (Aug 16, 2019)

ChugThisBoy said:


> Yeah, there's nothing more meditative than a dessert recipe spoken by Maynard in German language


Maynard did that? I always assumed it was some other dude.


----------



## coreysMonster (Aug 16, 2019)

Doug N said:


> Maynard did that? I always assumed it was some other dude.


It was some other dude, his name's Marko Fox (according to the Aenema credits).

EDIT: Apparently he's in a band with Danny Carey called "ZAUM"


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 16, 2019)

Und keine eier


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Aug 17, 2019)

coreysMonster said:


> It was some other dude, his name's Marko Fox (according to the Aenema credits).
> 
> EDIT: Apparently he's in a band with Danny Carey called "ZAUM"




Oh, sorry then  I was almost sure that it was Maynard himself


----------



## fps (Aug 17, 2019)

coreysMonster said:


> It was some other dude, his name's Marko Fox (according to the Aenema credits).
> 
> EDIT: Apparently he's in a band with Danny Carey called "ZAUM"




This is... very hard to listen to...


----------



## Evil Chuck (Aug 18, 2019)

I finally listened to the song and I was underwhelmed to say the least. I'm also really annoyed that the physical release will have 3 fewer songs than the digital release.

Unless Fear Inoculum is some kind of troll, I won't be buying either version of this album.


----------



## fps (Aug 18, 2019)

Evil Chuck said:


> I finally listened to the song and I was underwhelmed to say the least. I'm also really annoyed that the physical release will have 3 fewer songs than the digital release.
> 
> Unless Fear Inoculum is some kind of troll, I won't be buying either version of this album.



I haven't listened and am super excited for the whole album. However, I'm confused by the format. It appears you can only buy the CD as part of an £80 package. That's a lot of money. I'd genuinely have paid a lot for this record, but that's too much. I don't really want to D/L as an mp3 for sound quality reasons - I want to experience this thing PROPERLY, full whack. 

So as a fan what am I meant to do in terms of getting a high quality version to listen to first day?


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 18, 2019)

Evil Chuck said:


> I'm also really annoyed that the physical release will have 3 fewer songs than the digital release.



Say what now?


----------



## fps (Aug 18, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> Say what now?



A CD doesn't have space for all 80 minutes of music, so the interlude tracks, or some of them, will be left off the CD.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 18, 2019)

Ah, I didn't even realize how long the album was. Looking at the length that Apple Music shows, I see that now.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 18, 2019)

fps said:


> A CD doesn't have space for all 80 minutes of music, so the interlude tracks, or some of them, will be left off the CD.



If only there was an option to split the album across multiple CDs, and a long established history of other bands doing just this. 

At $45, would a second CD really have cut too much into profit margins?


----------



## coreysMonster (Aug 18, 2019)

They should've just released a DVD and added visuals to the 80 minutes of music and kept the pure audio digital only. Now that would've been something new.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 18, 2019)

Chris Bowsman said:


> At $45, would a second CD really have cut too much into profit margins?



I think the price is because of the package, which seems even more complex than normal this time around. I saw something about a 4 inch HD screen that recharges?


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 18, 2019)

If that's the case, then they need to do non-package album sales. It happens a lot these days. A lot of the time you can't just buy the CD, you have to buy it bundled in with a bunch of crap you don't exactly want. I don't mind when it's a t-shirt or something, but it's irritating being forced to spend $30+ when all you want is the music and the album art.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 18, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> I think the price is because of the package, which seems even more complex than normal this time around. I saw something about a 4 inch HD screen that recharges?



I know. I just think it’s insane that they chose to cut material instead of making it a set.


----------



## Given To Fly (Aug 18, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> I think the price is because of the package, which seems even more complex than normal this time around. I saw something about a 4 inch HD screen that recharges?



From Amazon:
"The album will be available digitally, and in a special Limited Edition physical package that includes a CD in a tri-fold Soft Pack Video Brochure featuring a 4" HD rechargeable screen with exclusive video footage, a USB charging cable, a 2 watt speaker and a 36 page insert book and MP3 download card."

The £80 product could be the box set, which is $99, or people price gouging the physical version of the new album, which would be unfortunate.

I imagine other options will be made available in the future.


----------



## fps (Aug 18, 2019)

Also, if those 3 tracks don't even need to be on the physical release, what is their value ultimately, in terms of the statement the band wishes to make?


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 18, 2019)

fps said:


> Also, if those 3 tracks don't even need to be on the physical release, what is their value ultimately, in terms of the statement the band wishes to make?



Aren't you the one who hasn't really even listened to the new song because "it's not the full experience?" Interludes or not, it sucks to have things removed from your purchase, especially if it's the more expensive option.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 18, 2019)

Earlier, I was arguing a double-CD would be preferable to removing content.

The more I think about it, I can't think of a single double album, minus The Wall and the White Album, that wouldn't have been much stronger had it been chopped down to a single CD length.


----------



## fps (Aug 19, 2019)

Señor Voorhees said:


> Aren't you the one who hasn't really even listened to the new song because "it's not the full experience?" Interludes or not, it sucks to have things removed from your purchase, especially if it's the more expensive option.



What point are you making with your question? I am indeed questioning how important they are to the band's statement/art if they're not on some releases of the album, yes.


----------



## fps (Aug 19, 2019)

Chris Bowsman said:


> Earlier, I was arguing a double-CD would be preferable to removing content.
> 
> The more I think about it, I can't think of a single double album, minus The Wall and the White Album, that wouldn't have been much stronger had it been chopped down to a single CD length.





Spoiler



The reviews so far have suggested that Mockingbeat is a load of animal noises and bird calls that goes on for a really long time, and it's missing from the CD. How necessary can it truly be...!?


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 19, 2019)

fps said:


> What point are you making with your question? I am indeed questioning how important they are to the band's statement/art if they're not on some releases of the album, yes.



If they meant nothing to the overall statement/artistic vision, why include them at all? Deliberately putting filler on an album that's already too big for one disc? Sounds kind of lame to me. Perhaps they are in fact the worst parts of the album, but they're still part of the album and it would be nice to get all of it if you pay for it. Even the shitty little boring parts of a painting are a part of the bigger whole and matter to some degree.

My guess is that it's just cheaper to cut the songs than to print another whole 100% more discs. (Or maybe deemed too expensive/silly to have 2 half full discs vs one full disc.) In the end, I suppose it doesn't matter... Most people have spotify, or can access it, so even if you have the CD you can still listen to the removed tracks. Still, it seems sucky to pay more and get less when it comes to the actual audio. Maybe the trade off is having the album art, a display piece, and such. 

I'm also an old fart, and I like physical copies of things. Though, I suppose swapping discs half way through would be a chore so perhaps it would be a spotify/digital listen for me anyway. I dunno. Maybe I'm just lame, but I just don't like people paying more for less, especially when buying physical copies vs streaming is better for the band. People choose to spend money on something they can get for free and they get less than the people who take it for free.


----------



## fps (Aug 19, 2019)

Señor Voorhees said:


> If they meant nothing to the overall statement/artistic vision, why include them at all? Deliberately putting filler on an album that's already too big for one disc? Sounds kind of lame to me. Perhaps they are in fact the worst parts of the album, but they're still part of the album and it would be nice to get all of it if you pay for it. Even the shitty little boring parts of a painting are a part of the bigger whole and matter to some degree.
> 
> My guess is that it's just cheaper to cut the songs than to print another whole 100% more discs. (Or maybe deemed too expensive/silly to have 2 half full discs vs one full disc.) In the end, I suppose it doesn't matter... Most people have spotify, or can access it, so even if you have the CD you can still listen to the removed tracks. Still, it seems sucky to pay more and get less when it comes to the actual audio. Maybe the trade off is having the album art, a display piece, and such.
> 
> I'm also an old fart, and I like physical copies of things. Though, I suppose swapping discs half way through would be a chore so perhaps it would be a spotify/digital listen for me anyway. I dunno. Maybe I'm just lame, but I just don't like people paying more for less, especially when buying physical copies vs streaming is better for the band. People choose to spend money on something they can get for free and they get less than the people who take it for free.



I think we agree on this issue. I like the physical copy as well.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 20, 2019)

I used to love physical copies, then I moved a few months ago and I wish I'd gotten rid of everything I own.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Aug 20, 2019)

So its a single artistic vision....but you really don't need those three songs...ok...
Every week it seems like this band/Maynard find a new way to jump up their own ass and jerk off about being there.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 20, 2019)

Well, it's all moot I guess, because of the physical preorders old out. I assume they'll have their third chart topper with this album.


----------



## Randy (Aug 20, 2019)

Señor Voorhees said:


> Aren't you the one who hasn't really even listened to the new song because "it's not the full experience?" Interludes or not, it sucks to have things removed from your purchase, especially if it's the more expensive option.



I personally don't think you're getting the full Tool experience if you don't get the USB charging cable. How else do you power your third eye charka? Might as well be listening to Justin Bieber at that point.


----------



## fps (Aug 20, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> Well, it's all moot I guess, because of the physical preorders old out. I assume they'll have their third chart topper with this album.



It depends how many there were to begin with, though I also assume they'll be top.


----------



## AC.Lin (Aug 20, 2019)

In France, they want us to pay* 85 euros* for the album. That's *94,36 USD* if you're wondering.
If i check the Wikipedia page, the album is supposed to contain 7 tracks.
*That is 13,48 USD per track* !!!!!!!!! WTF ?

So yep, i think it's legit for me to complain about the album being too expensive because in Europe, the prices are ridiculous.
I wanted to pre-order the CD, but honestly fuck them.
I still hope the album will be better than the first song they released. But god was it boring to listen to. In any case, i won't pay a dime.


----------



## Vres (Aug 21, 2019)

AC.Lin said:


> But god was it boring to listen to.


Tool is.


----------



## AC.Lin (Aug 25, 2019)

The album leaked, so i got myself a FLAC version and i listened to it.
Spoiler: it's mostly boring.

Well, _Descending_ and _7empest_ are two really good songs in my opinion...
However the album could have been way better if every single song wasn't over 10 minutes long.
Because most of the time it feels like you're just waiting for "something" to happen. Consequences, you'll feel bored on a lot of occasions.
Honestly, if they had shorten the songs from 12-15mins to 7mins, it would be perfect.

In conclusion, while the album could be a 7 out of 10, it feels like a 4 out of 10.
Songs are *TOO DAMN LONG AND SLOOOOOOW*.
It's useless to make songs this long if literally nothing is happening.


----------



## jmeezle (Aug 26, 2019)

Long-winded, safe, pedestrian. They've exhausted every 0-5-7-8-7-5 power chord pattern in drop D at this point, as well as the Jambi-style triplet percussive guitar riff. It's all been done and done better by them before. D+/C-.


----------



## fps (Aug 26, 2019)

Well done the one-listen wonders, everyone is SO impressed by how cool you are for dismissing something that's taken the band several years to put together after you've listened to a leaked copy once with your mind on something else while doing so. We all think more of you for your immediate knee-jerk responses and your posting of them.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Aug 26, 2019)

OMG Tool is not that "deep" musically or lyrically. You don't need to be hyperfocused to gather every nuance. It's just wiggly air.


----------



## jmeezle (Aug 26, 2019)

fps said:


> Well done the one-listen wonders, everyone is SO impressed by how cool you are for dismissing something that's taken the band several years to put together after you've listened to a leaked copy once with your mind on something else while doing so. We all think more of you for your immediate knee-jerk responses and your posting of them.



You're mad because we don't like an album. Who gives a shit how long this album took, the end result is pedestrian. Also, listening to this on a CD after taking it out of their fancy packaging won't make the music any better. It's the same shit, just stretched way too long with the same tired ideas, more synths and less vocals. Enjoy!


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 26, 2019)

fps said:


> Well done the one-listen wonders, everyone is SO impressed by how cool you are for dismissing something that's taken the band several years to put together after you've listened to a leaked copy once with your mind on something else while doing so. We all think more of you for your immediate knee-jerk responses and your posting of them.



I'm as big a Tool fan as anyone, and their reviews are valid and unfortunately believable. Don't see how listening now and at the end of the week makes a difference.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Aug 26, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> I'm as big a Tool fan as anyone, and their reviews are valid and unfortunately believable. Don't see how listening now and at the end of the week makes a difference.


If you wait you get just a little more precum to go with the experience, makes it realer for the true fans.


----------



## cyb (Aug 26, 2019)

I've listened to it 3 or 4 times, and I thought it was pretty good. No album is ever going to live up to 13 years of hype. I liked it better than 10,000 days. It's no Aenima or Lateralus, and that's fine with me.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 26, 2019)

Safe to say the new album sounds like Lateralus B-Sides Yoga Sessions. Still, cool music to chill out to. 6/10.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 26, 2019)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Safe to say the new album sounds like Lateralus B-Sides Yoga Sessions. Still, cool music to chill out to. 6/10.



This is basically what I'm expecting, and I'm ok with that.


----------



## coreysMonster (Aug 27, 2019)

Y'all are a buncha negative Nancies.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 27, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> Don't see how listening now and at the end of the week makes a difference.



Because I'm going to Houston later in the week where I will restock on "plants" from my "friend."

Good luck cracking my secret code language.


----------



## coreysMonster (Aug 27, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> Because I'm going to Houston later in the week where I will restock on "plants" from my "friend."
> 
> Good luck cracking my secret code language.


You'd go all the way to Houston and do that and not even have the decency to let me know

Wow. I see how it is. You're out of our agriculture club, bucko.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Aug 28, 2019)

In all honesty, I don't think that Tool ever made an album strictly for sober people. Listening to them after some.. "plants" is something else, at least for me


----------



## prlgmnr (Aug 30, 2019)

fps said:


> Well done the one-listen wonders, everyone is SO impressed by how cool you are for dismissing something that's taken the band several years to put together after you've listened to a leaked copy once with your mind on something else while doing so. We all think more of you for your immediate knee-jerk responses and your posting of them.


Aye that'll be it.


----------



## AC.Lin (Aug 30, 2019)

fps said:


> ...with your mind on something else while doing so


How do you know ?

I loved the previous Tool albums, but to me this one is boring. The song writing is boring, the lyrics are boring, the riffs are boring, and the production is boring. I listened to the album entirely at least 4 times, i wanted to give it more chances, but it's a no from me.
You don't share my opinion, good for you, enjoy the album.



fps said:


> everyone is SO impressed by how cool you are for dismissing something





fps said:


> We all think more of you for your immediate knee-jerk responses and your posting of them


I think of you as a really open-minded person, with no prejudice against other, and who can easily accept someone else's opinion.
I'm sure we all think of you this way, and i am SO impressed you're that understanding. You're a real SS member. Play authentic my dude 


P.S: Are people really ok with Litanie Contre La Peur, Legion Inoculant, Chocolate Chip Trip, and Mockingbeat ? An album of 10 songs, and 4 of them are a bunch of random noises and sounds ? Ok. And they want us to pay 85€ in my country for that ? rofl


----------



## Nick (Aug 30, 2019)

Haha the immediate angry response towards anyone who doesnt like this is pretty much what makes people hate tool fans. They are a good band when they are at their best but not the super geniuses their fans like to think of them as.

In any case, I checked the album out this morning and it's good, not amazing. It lacks the buildup followed by crescendo that made tracks like the patient, pushit, lateralus, third eye, reflection and right in two amazing. Instead it often seems to build up to nothing or a brief section of heavier riffs which arent unenjoyable but arent utter triumph moments like the final chorus on the patient.

Also regarding the tracks with no actual music, there is still over 40 mins of 'songs' on this so tli dontbthink there can be much complaint there. A lot of bands would simply release this as 4 tracks.

I guess I also enjoyed the similarities to lateralus as it took me back to my high school days where my main worries were chasing girls and sports....

6 or 7/10


----------



## prlgmnr (Aug 30, 2019)

I hesitate to be so brazen as to share my opinion up to the point of being half way through the fourth track, while I've been in and out of the room getting lunch for the kids, but I prefer this album to 10'000 days so far.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 30, 2019)

fps said:


> Well done the one-listen wonders, everyone is SO impressed by how cool you are for dismissing something that's taken the band several years to put together after you've listened to a leaked copy once with your mind on something else while doing so. We all think more of you for your immediate knee-jerk responses and your posting of them.



Who’s judging a leaked song? Maybe it’s better than the incredibly boring and anticlimactic official single they released.

That said, I just downloaded the entire album. I’ll listen on the way to and from work today. Hopefully I’ll enjoy it as much as the people who haven’t listened to the boring single think I should.


----------



## brector (Aug 30, 2019)

I have listened to it about 10 times now. I like the production, everything seems super clear. I like Pneuma through Chocolate Chip Trip. Fear Inoculum seems to me a Lateralus bside as does 7empest. I do not get all the "critic" gushing over 7empest. What I am missing is like others have said, the buildup to something great in the songs like they used to. I am also missing Maynard's vocal range from scream to sweet. I understand he might have come to terms with his inner demons, but, my opinion, this is Tool and part of their sound is him going from a raw vocal to a "sweet" one. And lastly, I am missing the heavy bass driven songs. It is somewhat there, it just feels like they said "hey Justin, Adam's going to do more this time". I do know it's Adam's band, but the bass has always been so upfront in most songs. Just my $.02

Edit - 6 or 7/10


----------



## StrmRidr (Aug 30, 2019)

I need to listen to it a lot more, but Pneuma was the stand out for me. I liked it overall, and I find the title track to be the weakest song on the album.


----------



## Bdtunn (Aug 30, 2019)

It’s not making me want to rush out
To the gym, but’s it’s a damn good album.


----------



## electriceye (Aug 30, 2019)

I'm tired of the world pretending like the new single and album are some sort of life-altering moment. The single sucks. It's boring. I was a big fan of the first Tool album, but THIS is what we all waited for? Stop it already. I will have to give the entire album listen, but my wallet is not feeling any urge to pay for it yet.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 30, 2019)

I'm halfway through. It's good. Not great, not bad, but good. I'll asses further when I get out of work, then asses further when I'm stoned.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 30, 2019)

Listened all the way through. 

Chocolate Chip Trip is the only song I felt like listening to again, but I’d like it better if Justin was doing the melodic stuff, and especially if someone said, “Hey... no legato this time.”

7empest almost had me ready to say there was one killer song on the album, until it clicked that it sounds like an Undertow song stretched out to 13 minutes. I’ve always really liked Adam Jones, but this track really shows that he is NOT a lead guitarist. If this song was chopped down to 5 minutes, I’d really like it. 

Honestly, if the entire album was cut down to maybe 45 minutes, I may have enjoyed it.


----------



## BenjaminW (Aug 30, 2019)

Good news alongside the release of the new album, Tour’s going on a six week tour!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 30, 2019)

We've waited years for a new Tool album, ten tracks and four of them are noise tracks rather than proper songs. I don't think there's a single song on the album I'd call a real banger, or even anything I want to listen to again in a hurry.


----------



## Dwellingers (Aug 30, 2019)

I dig it - its awesome! Sound is so killer!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 30, 2019)

Are Tool the Kiss of alt-rock? I never really followed them, but it seems they have a way of releasing Tool-sounding stuff to keep the lifers around and paying the bills. Nothing wrong with that, of course.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 30, 2019)

Got my preorder in the mail today. As expected, the artwork is phenomenal, if they ever do a gatefold LP of this I might have to pick that up as well. The LCD screen thing is cool, albeit very gimmicky (and about the size of a business card to boot). I don't know how often I'll actually watch it while listening. 

Still holding off on my opinion on the actual music.


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 30, 2019)

I've listened to it twice now and my god it's boring. Sometimes it's bordering on elevator music. 7empest is the best song on here and even that's kinda mediocre.


----------



## Musiscience (Aug 30, 2019)

I am reserving my judgement until a few listens. But after listening to a FLAC copy with great headphones, the sound engineers who worked on this deserve a standing ovation.


----------



## iamaom (Aug 30, 2019)

I wonder if chocolate chip trip a reference to this commercial? (both in the name and the prominence of the drums)


----------



## crazyprofessor (Aug 30, 2019)

I'll give it a few more spins before I pass a verdict. First impression: even more droning than usual. Second impression: I really like 7empest. So far it's growing on me


----------



## Nick (Aug 30, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> Got my preorder in the mail today. As expected, the artwork is phenomenal, if they ever do a gatefold LP of this I might have to pick that up as well. The LCD screen thing is cool, albeit very gimmicky (and about the size of a business card to boot). I don't know how often I'll actually watch it while listening.
> 
> Still holding off on my opinion on the actual music.



You paid $80 for that? You madman.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 30, 2019)

It's alright. Not a bad album, not a great album. Just good. Probably my 2nd least favorite Tool album (Sorry, 10,000 Days just doesn't do it for me). 7empest is pretty cool.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 30, 2019)

I've only listened to the title track thus far, and I only finally got around to doing so last night. It was good, I enjoyed it. Certainly not a grabber of a lead single in the same way that Schism or Vicarious were back in the day, and it did feel somewhat aimless, but that's about the worst I could say about it.

Justin Chancellor's bass tone is still that amazing halfway point between smooth crystal and creamy chocolate.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 30, 2019)

The906 said:


> Are Tool the Kiss of alt-rock? I never really followed them, but it seems they have a way of releasing Tool-sounding stuff to keep the lifers around and paying the bills. Nothing wrong with that, of course.



Maybe it just seems like that due to the amount of time. I think that Lateralus was very different from Aenima which was very different from Undertow which was different from Opiate. 10,000 Days was close to Lateralus, but my snarky comment early in the thread was a legitimate expression of surprise that they've kind of parked themselves on the sound from their past couple albums.

That's the contradiction in liking a band: you like their sound while at the same time also liking their ability to sonically change & progress over time, too.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 30, 2019)

Nick said:


> You paid $80 for that? You madman.



It was only $48 USD with shipping. But yeah, still a bit overpriced.


----------



## Nick (Aug 30, 2019)

I've not seen that version just the £80 one over here


----------



## MFB (Aug 30, 2019)

iamaom said:


> I wonder if chocolate chip trip a reference to this commercial? (both in the name and the prominence of the drums)




I'll take Benny Goodman a million times over before I give a shit about a TOOL song


----------



## KailM (Aug 30, 2019)

I listened to a lot of it today at work. I had zero expectations and haven’t followed the hype (which, by the way, seems to ALL be generated by their fans — not the band).

Honestly it was a great listen. I wasn’t fully focused on it, but it was nice and chill with some good heavier moments. It sounds just like Lateralus and 10,000 days, which were great albums IMO.

I don’t understand the negativity...


----------



## fps (Aug 31, 2019)

Loving the record. Great energy (I don't mean adrenaline) and vibe to it. Definitely what I was after as a follow-up to Lateralus all those years ago. Ah, new Tool record to spend time with, lovely. I said I'd listen to it 5 times before commenting, but sod it, it's a very long record!

Danny Carey is a wonderful drummer isn't he.


----------



## NotDonVito (Aug 31, 2019)

I somehow have never listened to Tool until now cause every person I've known in my life who liked them was some really douchy/annoying stoner  Still can't say I'm a fan even though I like prog metal, but the bass parts are cool.


----------



## Nick (Aug 31, 2019)

Its deffinetly growing on me with more listens


----------



## fps (Aug 31, 2019)

Nick said:


> Its deffinetly growing on me with more listens



It's nice to have music that makes me take time out of the day. Life is hectic, bands that reflect that are cool, bands that counter that are cool too.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 31, 2019)

First listen through, lots of "Lateralus-y" things going on, which I love. I agree with @fps , Danny Carey is probably my favorite drummer of all time.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 31, 2019)

I'd like to get a copy of this album with just the drum & bass tracks. No guitar, vocals, synths or anything else. I think they'd be fun to jam to.


----------



## fps (Sep 1, 2019)

Continuing to listen to the new Tool album. I'll say this. If Tool has ever been for pseudo-intellectuals, musically speaking, the band will out them on this one, musically it feels like a massive leap in complexity from their other albums.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Sep 1, 2019)

I like it. Pretty dry sounding bass and guitars, drums sound pretty produced and the vocals are dripping in effects but it sounds good. 7.5/10


----------



## axxessdenied (Sep 1, 2019)

I guess I'm mostly an Undertow / Aenima era fan. Don't like the high-gain guitar tone they have going on now. Bass + kick sound sick as hell I will say though.

Overall it wasn't that exciting of a record. It seems like theres some tracks that could have used some cleaning up or re-tracking. Like the intro in Pneuma (I think thats the name) around 1:20 to 1:30+ you can hear some noise that doesn't sound like it was intentional. Was it worth the wait? Meh.

I'll still go see them live but yeah... I don't regret not ordering the vinyl for this.


----------



## fps (Sep 2, 2019)

This album is so weighty, it's going to take a long time before I even know what's where in the songs.


----------



## Aumann (Sep 2, 2019)

As a longtime Tool fan, i must say, i have a hard time getting through the first half of the album. Somehow it bores me to death and i just can't get interested.


----------



## Sammy J (Sep 2, 2019)

Aumann said:


> As a longtime Tool fan, i must say, i have a hard time getting through the first half of the album. Somehow it bores me to death and i just can't get interested.



Seriously? We see things very differently it seems. 

The first half of the record is unbelievable to me. FI, Pneuma, Invincible and Descending are just beautiful songs for mine. I get less interested in Culling Voices (it’s not bad, but average), and 7empest is good but doesn’t hit me like that first half does.


----------



## Aumann (Sep 2, 2019)

Sammy J said:


> Seriously? We see things very differently it seems.
> 
> The first half of the record is unbelievable to me. FI, Pneuma, Invincible and Descending are just beautiful songs for mine. I get less interested in Culling Voices (it’s not bad, but average), and 7empest is good but doesn’t hit me like that first half does.



Yeah the first half leaves me completely cold, i have the feeling the songs go nowhere and are just a worse rehash of what they did before. 
I really want to like the album, but it made me fall asleep on the train and i just can't get myself interested enough to sit through the entire thing. 

And the interludes... well, the interludes....


----------



## Musiscience (Sep 2, 2019)

Just got done listening to the whole thing a few times. Production, musicianship, composition and production are all super solid. Maynard sound a little less aggressive as he ages, but still great performance. 

The real star of the record is Danny Carey IMO. His work behind the kit is breathtaking on this record. Guitar work is pretty understated, but that’s why it works so well. It only serves the music in important places without taking too much space. 

Bravo! Will listen from time to time over what could possibly be the next 13 years.


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 2, 2019)

Anyone else thinking this ends up being the final Tool album?


----------



## MikeNeal (Sep 2, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> Anyone else thinking this ends up being the final Tool album?



god i hope so if this is the dribble they are going to release.


----------



## Nick (Sep 2, 2019)

I have to say i started off giving it 6 or 7/10 but im saying 8 now. The more i listen to it the more I enjoy it. 

As others have said the drums and bass are amazing and through good headphones the production is just immense. I actually keep finding bits i like usually the lead guitar sections - I like Adam Jones spacey (and very simple) lead parts. Its not instant gratification for sure but it really is a grower.


----------



## Musiscience (Sep 2, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> Anyone else thinking this ends up being the final Tool album?



I hope not, but it really seems like a possibility. Although I think part of the long delay was caused by a court case, so we never know, maybe a next album could happen in less than 13 years if one ever happens.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Sep 3, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> Anyone else thinking this ends up being the final Tool album?



It isn't. They have a record deal for one more with TOOL and Maynard mentioned 1-2 albums with Perfect Circle (Joe Rogan podcast). Danny mentioned that they want to release the last one much faster than Fear Inoculum. You know, he's 58. So I'm aiming at 5 years from now


----------



## Nick (Sep 3, 2019)

ChugThisBoy said:


> You know, he's 58. So I'm aiming at 5 years from now



Something a lot of people dont appreciate, these arent young guys, they arent going to bring the same type of energy they did on undertow and even if they tried to it would probably sound terrible.


----------



## Aumann (Sep 3, 2019)

Nick said:


> Something a lot of people don't appreciate, these aren't young guys, they arent going to bring the same type of energy they did on undertow and even if they tried to it would probably sound terrible.



My problem is just that, the time of Tool has passed for me, i'd rather have they continue with their other great projects instead of trying to breathe new life into something that won't be the same anyway. 
(ofcourse they do whatever they want and i'm noone to judge, just my 2 cents)

The biggest problem for me i think is the guitar work, Jones is just stuck in the same notes he always uses, it sounds rehashed and uninventive. I just get bored after the first few songs.


----------



## Musiscience (Sep 3, 2019)

ChugThisBoy said:


> It isn't. They have a record deal for one more with TOOL and Maynard mentioned 1-2 albums with Perfect Circle (Joe Rogan podcast). Danny mentioned that they want to release the last one much faster than Fear Inoculum. You know, he's 58. So I'm aiming at 5 years from now



I didn’t know that! Great to hear that this is probably not the last record we hear from them. Even if différent from early material, I’m always happy to hear their signature sound.


----------



## Nick (Sep 3, 2019)

Aumann said:


> My problem is just that, the time of Tool has passed for me, i'd rather have they continue with their other great projects instead of trying to breathe new life into something that won't be the same anyway.
> (ofcourse they do whatever they want and i'm noone to judge, just my 2 cents)
> 
> The biggest problem for me i think is the guitar work, Jones is just stuck in the same notes he always uses, it sounds rehashed and uninventive. I just get bored after the first few songs.



Obviously we all like different things but I actively want him to sound like that, that's their sound. To me if it didnt sound like that it wouldnt be tool, if I want something else I'll listen to any number of the million bands I like that dont sound like tool.

I appreciate that some people want new things but I'd say just go and listen to other bands, the guy has a multi decade career in music and a signature sound most of which I admit is based around very similar note selection but that's his sound, and expecting him to do anything else, I would say, is unrealistic

Its listening to a tool album and saying, 'I dont like this....because it sounds like tool'


----------



## Aumann (Sep 3, 2019)

Nick said:


> Obviously we all like different things but I actively want him to sound like that, that's their sound. To me if it didnt sound like that it wouldnt be tool, if I want something else I'll listen to any number of the million bands I like that dont sound like tool.
> 
> I appreciate that some people want new things but I'd say just go and listen to other bands, the guy has a multi decade career in music and a signature sound most of which I admit is based around very similar note selection but that's his sound, and expecting him to do anything else, I would say, is unrealistic
> 
> Its listening to a tool album and saying, 'I dont like this....because it sounds like tool'



I differ from opinion there. To me, doing the same thing like this, just makes it by default a worse album than older stuff, since it doesn't carry the nostalgia and same energy. So why would i listen to it if it will just be a weaker version of what they did before.

It's perfectly possible to have a signature sound without playing the same notes. Take danny carry, he had his signature sound but did some really interesting and cool stuff on the album. Adam didn't IMO. The guitar left me cold. 

I just don't want to hear whatever they did 10 years ago dumbed down. I then prefer the legacy ends when it's still masterful, or they try new stuff that surprises me. Otherwise there is no incentive for me to listen to a new album.

P.S.: no hard feelings and ofcourse this is all subjective. So don't take it too seriously!


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Sep 3, 2019)

Aumann said:


> I differ from opinion there. To me, doing the same thing like this, just makes it by default a worse album than older stuff, since it doesn't carry the nostalgia and same energy. So why would i listen to it if it will just be a weaker version of what they did before.
> 
> It's perfectly possible to have a signature sound without playing the same notes. Take danny carry, he had his signature sound but did some really interesting and cool stuff on the album. Adam didn't IMO. The guitar left me cold.
> 
> ...



For me what matters most is the fact that Adam wanted to give 100% of his effort. He even took lessons from somebody (sorry, I can't recall from who now) to help him develop some things. I think that he's trying his best and the results are mostly noticeable in 7empest. 

IMO, majority of people don't understand how making this album was very hard for them. I find myself a little bit bored throughout the album but I can definitely appreciate it. Bitching about it won't make it better unfortunately


----------



## Aumann (Sep 3, 2019)

ChugThisBoy said:


> For me what matters most is the fact that Adam wanted to give 100% of his effort. He even took lessons from somebody (sorry, I can't recall from who now) to help him develop some things. I think that he's trying his best and the results are mostly noticeable in 7empest.
> 
> IMO, majority of people don't understand how making this album was very hard for them. I find myself a little bit bored throughout the album but I can definitely appreciate it. Bitching about it won't make it better unfortunately


Oh not trying to bitch about it. Just sharing my opinion. Even though i really wanted to like it. Sorry if i reoeated myself


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Sep 3, 2019)

Aumann said:


> Oh not trying to bitch about it. Just sharing my opinion. Even though i really wanted to like it. Sorry if i reoeated myself



No no, I'm not saying that you're the bitching one xD Sorry for pretty misleading sentence


----------



## Nick (Sep 3, 2019)

Aumann said:


> I differ from opinion there. To me, doing the same thing like this, just makes it by default a worse album than older stuff, since it doesn't carry the nostalgia and same energy. So why would i listen to it if it will just be a weaker version of what they did before.
> 
> It's perfectly possible to have a signature sound without playing the same notes. Take danny carry, he had his signature sound but did some really interesting and cool stuff on the album. Adam didn't IMO. The guitar left me cold.
> 
> ...



Nah that's fair enough.

Tbh this album is a welcome change of pace from the extreme metal I spend the majority of time playing/listening to so that may be part of why I'm enjoying it a lot


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Sep 3, 2019)

On top of all that I just think that Maynard don't care enough anymore, like he did 15-20 years ago. From my point of view he's in his 50's, he has the wine business, stable and calm life in the desert and nowadays Tool is just one of the things he's doing. He's still very passionate about what he's activities - music included, and I wish I'll be the same at that age. 
So we can judge all the time we want but for me it's pretty neat that these guys didn't just call it quits (I guess some people would be happy about it) after 10,000 days. 
We may not like the output but at least appreciate it the way it is and wish them all the best. I know I will.


----------



## fps (Sep 3, 2019)

I keep listening, and the more I listen the more I like it. The songs are finally starting to differentiate out. I even enjoy Chocolate Chip Trip and Mockingbeat is a nice outro, a good place to start thinking. I'm struggling a bit with 7empest, but it's very long so that may be why at the minute, I've not really processed the whole thing. I love Pneuma.


----------



## KailM (Sep 3, 2019)

Nick said:


> Tbh this album is a welcome change of pace from the extreme metal I spend the majority of time playing/listening to so that may be part of why I'm enjoying it a lot



Same. It’s refreshing. And it seems like some in this thread are just sitting around 110% focused on finding something to hate.

The tone. The TONE. Guitar, bass, AND drums. Wow. The tone and production alone make this album worth purchasing. They are not the most technical band in the world by a long shot, nor were they ever trying to be. What they’ve crafted is their own trudging, relentless sound that sneaks up on you. If you didn’t like Tool before this, then you probably won’t like them now.

Maybe some are just listening for too much; expecting too much. I’ve been listening in my car on the way to work, not really focusing on it, and there are moments where all of a sudden the groove and heaviness just kicks in and I realize this is one of the best rock albums released in this decade.


----------



## Aumann (Sep 4, 2019)

KailM said:


> Same. It’s refreshing. And it seems like some in this thread are just sitting around 110% focused on finding something to hate.
> 
> The tone. The TONE. Guitar, bass, AND drums. Wow. The tone and production alone make this album worth purchasing. They are not the most technical band in the world by a long shot, nor were they ever trying to be. What they’ve crafted is their own trudging, relentless sound that sneaks up on you. If you didn’t like Tool before this, then you probably won’t like them now.
> 
> Maybe some are just listening for too much; expecting too much. I’ve been listening in my car on the way to work, not really focusing on it, and there are moments where all of a sudden the groove and heaviness just kicks in and I realize this is one of the best rock albums released in this decade.



People can't dictate to themselves what to feel, you either feel it or you don't. I personally just don't feel it, i'm just bored when i put it on, without thinking about it. 



I think spastony brantano puts it quite well.


----------



## Coryd (Sep 4, 2019)

Aumann said:


> People can't dictate to themselves what to feel, you either feel it or you don't. I personally just don't feel it, i'm just bored when i put it on, without thinking about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think spastony brantano puts it quite well.




This video sums it up. This album bores me greatly. I listened to it once and don't have any desire to go back and listen to it again. IMO and it's just my opinion as well...this is Tool's worst album. I think the production sounds good, but the songs are just lacking. 

That being said...I'd still go see them live.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Sep 4, 2019)

For once in my life I actually agree with Fantano 100%. I gave it three full spins in headphones, then deleted it off my phone. A few cool moments buried in a sea of "heard that before" and "but why?" moments. A lot of people are stoked on it, and Poob (tell me the new logo doesn't look like it says Poob and you're a liar) nailed it with the marketing, so good for them, good for guitar music, but whatever otherwise.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Sep 4, 2019)

Ehh(h)..


----------



## Aumann (Sep 4, 2019)

GunpointMetal said:


> For once in my life I actually agree with Fantano 100%. I gave it three full spins in headphones, then deleted it off my phone. A few cool moments buried in a sea of "heard that before" and "but why?" moments. A lot of people are stoked on it, and Poob (tell me the new logo doesn't look like it says Poob and you're a liar) nailed it with the marketing, so good for them, good for guitar music, but whatever otherwise.


I really don't know how you see Poob in that logo, the P is backwards!  It's clearly qoob


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 4, 2019)

Aumann said:


> I think spastony brantano puts it quite well.




I'd rather hear Cal's thoughts. 

"10 out of 10, review it again!!"


----------



## Aumann (Sep 4, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> I'd rather hear Cal's thoughts.
> 
> "10 out of 10, review it again!!"


Who is cal?


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 4, 2019)

Aumann said:


> Who is cal?



Cal Chuchesta, Fantano's roommate. He's the real taste-maker of the two, and a great Soundcloud rapper to boot.


----------



## Aumann (Sep 4, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> Cal Chuchesta, Fantano's roommate. He's the real taste-maker of the two, and a great Soundcloud rapper to boot.


Ohhhhh snap totally didn't think of that hahaha


----------



## Nick (Sep 4, 2019)

Aumann said:


> People can't dictate to themselves what to feel, you either feel it or you don't. I personally just don't feel it, i'm just bored when i put it on, without thinking about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think spastony brantano puts it quite well.




Haha maybe this is just an age thing but I generally, but not always, find that people who spend that much time posting their reviews and opinions on youtube are not people who have opinions I value .


----------



## Aumann (Sep 4, 2019)

Nick said:


> Haha maybe this is just an age thing but I generally, but not always, find that people who spend that much time posting their reviews and opinions on youtube are not people who have opinions I value .


I only value my own opinion anyway. 

But i find his points very valid and for once find myself agreeing with him.


----------



## brector (Sep 4, 2019)

Aumann said:


> I only value my own opinion anyway.
> 
> But i find his points very valid and for once find myself agreeing with him.


He has a lot of good points


----------



## Mprinsje (Sep 4, 2019)

Aumann said:


> People can't dictate to themselves what to feel, you either feel it or you don't. I personally just don't feel it, i'm just bored when i put it on, without thinking about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think spastony brantano puts it quite well.




Ol' Melon hits the nail on the head for me.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 4, 2019)

I've always liked Tool, but never been one of those massive fans that attaches some kind of supernatural element to the band. I didn't really have any expectations going in, and I've found it to be a very enjoyable listening experience. Yes, many of the riffs sound a bit recycled, but I still like them. As usual, the "star" of the record for me is Danny Carey. He's my favorite rock/metal drummer of all time, his patterns and fills are just so tasty. I don't regret buying the expensive ass CD-preorder thing either. As usual, the artwork that Alex Grey and Adam Jones put together is fantastic. Still not sure how I feel about the business card sized LCD screen.  I will definitely be re-listening to the album many more times.

TL/DR - I like it.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 4, 2019)

When will we get a regular CD release that isn't an absurd bundle? I'll gladly throw money at them but c'mon. Not only does 10k Days fit awkwardly in my CD collection, but now they pull this.


----------



## brector (Sep 5, 2019)

BlackMastodon said:


> When will we get a regular CD release that isn't an absurd bundle? I'll gladly throw money at them but c'mon. Not only does 10k Days fit awkwardly in my CD collection, but now they pull this.


I am sure it will come along with a vinyl. It was supposed to be a "collectors" edition


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 5, 2019)

I generally like the instrumental/interlude tracks as sort of palate cleanser between tracks, but Chocolate Chip Trip seems so out of place. It's just a drum solo over some really annoying electronic noises. The Mockingbeat outro was unnecessary as well, 7empest is a strong enough song to close out the album by itself.


----------



## brector (Sep 5, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> I generally like the instrumental/interlude tracks as sort of palate cleanser between tracks, but Chocolate Chip Trip seems so out of place. It's just a drum solo over some really annoying electronic noises. The Mockingbeat outro was unnecessary as well, 7empest is a strong enough song to close out the album by itself.


Danny's got to justify all the money he spends on vintage synths


----------



## fps (Sep 5, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> I generally like the instrumental/interlude tracks as sort of palate cleanser between tracks, but Chocolate Chip Trip seems so out of place. It's just a drum solo over some really annoying electronic noises. The Mockingbeat outro was unnecessary as well, 7empest is a strong enough song to close out the album by itself.



I like both, Chocolate Chip Trip is weird, but I'm OK with that. Mockingbeat genuinely sets me thinking as the album ends, after all the lyrics about breath, togetherness, humanity, we have these animal noises, how complicated are they, how primitive, how complicated are we, or is everything MJK's been singing about unimportant and worthless. I really like it as a springboard off the album.


----------



## Musiscience (Sep 6, 2019)

The interludes feel like fillers at first, but after a few listens, it really does feel like they were placed there purposely to give a breather between songs.

Bit unrelated, but it seems like there is drama and frustration in the Taylor Swift community over Fear Inoculum being #1. It gave me a good chuckle this morning.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Sep 6, 2019)

Always good to see this kind of thing


----------



## Aumann (Sep 6, 2019)

No matter how disappointed i am in the album, seeing Tool kick Taylor swift off number 1 in the charts makes my day


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 6, 2019)

Jumped online to buy tickets for their show in November: $350+ direct/non-scalp face value for good seats. LOL no.


----------



## brector (Sep 6, 2019)

Demiurge said:


> Jumped online to buy tickets for their show in November: $350+ direct/non-scalp face value for good seats. LOL no.


$100 each for the upper balcony


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 6, 2019)

brector said:


> $100 each for the upper balcony



Upper balcony was ~$150 up here. Lordy.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Sep 6, 2019)

Demiurge said:


> Jumped online to buy tickets for their show in November: $350+ direct/non-scalp face value for good seats. LOL no.


That includes a handjob from each member of the band individually, right?


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Sep 6, 2019)

Oh come on man


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 6, 2019)

ChugThisBoy said:


> Oh come on man


Included.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Sep 6, 2019)

The906 said:


> Included.



Ey I get the humour but this is a little out of touch imo


----------



## coreysMonster (Sep 6, 2019)

I got 3 tickets for ~450 (the 450 includes almost 100$ worth of Ticketmaster fees), and they're pretty decent seats. Every concert at this venue has prices similar to this. The max at our venue was 250$ for right in front of the stage.

Also, when did big concerts stop having GA and pits? Small ones at places like House of Blues obviously still have them, but never at any venue bigger than a certain size.

All that being said, I'm not one to call for legislation often, but I sure af wish there was legislation to end this goddamn shake-down by Ticketmaster / Live Nation. It's at the point now where venues aren't even allowed to have box office sales for events because Live Nation controls the industry and will shit on them if they don't do exactly as they say. I'm aware this complaint has been raised approximately one billion times on the internet, and will continue to be raised a billion times more because Ticketmaster just keeps getting shittier and shittier.


----------



## Soya (Sep 6, 2019)

ChugThisBoy said:


> Ey I get the humour but this is a little out of touch imo


Out of touch for a band that had a man performing on himself on a CD label?


----------



## prlgmnr (Sep 7, 2019)

they would definitely never countenance even as much as an allusion to such filth entering into their lyrical content


----------



## jwade (Sep 7, 2019)

I would say that it’s a fairly unsatisfying album. It’s got a few really rad sections, placed in amongst overly drawn-out, partially developed song ideas. If each of the songs was cut down by half the length, and the guys had a producer in to help them actually build their ideas into something more substantial, this could’ve been something special. The noticeable lack of ‘songs’ is a real letdown. There’s no Sober/46x2/Schism/etc on the album. I don’t see myself ever going out of my way to listen to any of these songs on any regular basis, even a third/fourth listen is likely unnecessary. 

Also, the guitars sound...I don’t want to say ‘bad’, but they’re lacking a certain crispness that would’ve really helped the album a lot. They almost sound like someone using a preset on an old Zoom multi-effect pedal. 

The aimless blipping noise tinkering/‘interludes’ are in every way pointless. 

So yeah, I was excited to check it out, and have come away from it really underwhelmed. Sad to think this is most likely their final release.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Sep 7, 2019)

I'm an Undertow/Aenima era fan. Lateralus and 10K Days are awesome in their own light, but I prefer the more raw and aggressive musicianship of their earlier work. I grabbed the album at Target last week and have been listening to it non stop. The first couple of run throughs.. well, I was disappointed. Kinda boring. Yes, many parts of the song build and then instead of hitting a climax, they fall flat again. That said, the production is godly. Utterly gorgeous. And that has kept me listening. And the more I listen, the more I like the music for what it is. It's pretty obvious their albums follow along with where they are in their lives. And that's normal for most bands. They aren't going to be writing super angry sledgehammer songs anymore because they just aren't in that place in their lives. They're older. Wiser. More chill. They have spouses. Kids. Other things going on.

The drumming is the standout on this record—not that it never isn't lol. Danny is a monster player and Chocolate Chip Trip is fantastic. Listen to Merkaba and then this track back to back and you can really get a handle on the evolution the band has gone through.

Pneuma and Invincible are my two faves. I can listen to Pneuma on repeat for hours. Love it.


----------



## fps (Sep 8, 2019)

Sleeper track - Descending. Perhaps because MJK's so far back in the mix, his vocal's really great but hadn't landed thus far in listening. Beautiful woozy (sometimes) harmonised guitar work in the middle too.


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 8, 2019)

Welp, they officially knocked Taylor Swift off of the top of the mountain and got the #1 album on the charts. Well played, Tool.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Sep 9, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> Welp, they officially knocked Taylor Swift off of the top of the mountain and got the #1 album on the charts. Well played, Tool.



I see the article on Billboard's site, but when I look at the actual chart, Tool ain't on it.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Sep 9, 2019)

jwade said:


> I would say that it’s a fairly unsatisfying album. It’s got a few really rad sections, placed in amongst overly drawn-out, partially developed song ideas. If each of the songs was cut down by half the length, and the guys had a producer in to help them actually build their ideas into something more substantial, this could’ve been something special. The noticeable lack of ‘songs’ is a real letdown. There’s no Sober/46x2/Schism/etc on the album. I don’t see myself ever going out of my way to listen to any of these songs on any regular basis, even a third/fourth listen is likely unnecessary.
> 
> Also, the guitars sound...I don’t want to say ‘bad’, but they’re lacking a certain crispness that would’ve really helped the album a lot. They almost sound like someone using a preset on an old Zoom multi-effect pedal.
> 
> ...



Overall, I tend to agree. It's a good release, and I understand that it's impossible to live up to 13 years of hype, but it isn't the same Tool-level quality of their other records imo. 
You hit the nail on the head with how there's really sick bits and pieces, but no real "songs." The closest for me are Descending and 7empest, but both have these crazy long sections that just feel like jam recordings that throw off the feel. If the whole album was a bit more 'concentrated' I think it could have been a really good release.

I also agree on the guitar tone. It doesn't have the grit that I've come to expect from them, and there's a couple segments on Descending specifically where it almost makes me think the live recording sounded better. 

I'm still really glad it's here though; it's still a fun record [multiple playthroughs and I still get a stupid ass grin on my face when 7empest gets dirty after that first minute] and I'm super excited to see them making music again. I also don't think this is going to be their last record, since I seem to remember Maynard stating somewhere that there's likely going to be one more album after this one.


----------



## ArtDecade (Sep 9, 2019)

fps said:


> If Tool has ever been for pseudo-intellectuals, musically speaking, the band will out them on this one, musically it feels like a massive leap in complexity from their other albums.



FFS 



fps said:


> This album is so weighty, it's going to take a long time before I even know what's where in the songs.



FFS 



fps said:


> I keep listening, and the more I listen the more I like it. The songs are finally starting to differentiate out.



FFS 



fps said:


> we have these animal noises, how complicated are they, how primitive, how complicated are we, or is everything MJK's been singing about unimportant and worthless. I really like it as a springboard off the album.



FFS 

Tool fans... I love you guys!


----------



## Bdtunn (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## FourT6and2 (Sep 9, 2019)

lol that's good


----------



## mongey (Sep 9, 2019)

as someone who has been a fan a longtime I just cant get into it. just feels like they have been writing the same song for 25 years now . anything great the band has to offer , they have already done

the interlude bits lack anything worthwhile. most sound like 1 improv take that was used 

anyone who is into it power to you , but Tool is done IMHO


----------



## fps (Sep 10, 2019)

ArtDecade said:


> FFS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take it, but I get this excited about a lot of bands, so I think it's a false correlation!


----------



## brector (Sep 10, 2019)

ArtDecade said:


> FFS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For someone who hates Tool, you sure are posting a lot


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Sep 10, 2019)

Yeah I wish I had the time to shit on others and have fun with it


----------



## wankerness (Sep 13, 2019)

So, I finally listened to this thing. It definitely meanders too much and often feels like the songs are long for long's sake, but I didn't find it to be any worse than most of 10,000 Days. It lacks anything as propulsive and catchy as The Pot or Jambi, but I really liked large sections of some of the songs, particularly Descending and Invincible. Who knows?! I was never a Tool fanboy by any stretch of the imagination and never thought of them as something uniquely intelligent or creative like everyone seems to, I just thought they had a couple great songs an album and were OK the rest of the time. And they're one of the bands that's most fun to play bass to the guitar pro tabs of 

/thrilling post


----------

